# wundersame Netzwerkabbrüche ( DSL )



## analogbernd (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo 

ich habe einen Internetzugang von Alice. Da ich ungern die ALice-Software nutze, habe ich eine Breitbandverbindung eingerichtet. Bisher funktionierte dies recht gut. 

Ab und zu, wurde zwar auf seltsame Art und Weise meine Internetverbindung einfach getrennt, aber durch einen Neustart des Systems war das Problem aus der Welt. ( Ohne Neustart funktionierte keine Wiedereinwahl )

Die Verbindung erfolgt vom Splitter zum Kabelmodem ( Siemens ADSL C2 010 I ) und weiter per Kabel zum Rechner.

Manchmal war es sogar so schlimm, das auch nach dem Neustart nichts funktionierte. Da habe ich einfach die Netzwerkkarte deinstalliert, die Breitbandverbindung gelöscht und nach dem Neustart neu eingerichtet. ( Der Rechner dient nur zum eher seltenen arbeiten daran, also mach ich mir da keine Sorgen )

Heute aber war es echt seltsam. Ich habe den Rechner letzte Nacht einfach mal angelassen und als ich morgens ran ging, gab es wieder keine Connection. Die schon bekannten Versuche blieben erfolglos. Auch ein mehrmaliges Neueinrichten. 

Die Alice-Software konnte mir auch nicht helfen.

Ich hatte schon die Hoffnung aufggeben und wollte das System komplett neu installieren, habe aber einfach so, nocheinmal auf Breitbandverbindung geklickt. 

Plötzlich funktinierte die Leitung wieder. Sonst würde ich jetzt hier nicht schreiben.

Das diese Probleme bei Alice liegen, glaube ich nicht.

Hat einer ne Idee, wo ich überhaupt suchen könnte um diese Fehler zu beheben? 

Folgende Dinge habe ich getan:

Virenscan
Spywarescan
Adwarescan
Registry optimiert ( RegCleaner )
Netzwerk neu installiert
Rechner hundertmillionenmal neugestartet 
Kabel überprüft
diverse Dienste ( die mir unwichtig erschienen ) ausgeschalten, deaktiviert und aber auch wieder aktiviert und gestartet...

alle diese Sachen hatten keinen Einfluss... ob es jetzt ging oder ncht.. völlig egal..

Das meine ich mit wundersam...

Ne Idee?

Grüße

Ronny


----------



## EuroCent (28. Mai 2007)

Das liegt daran das dein Provider eine Zwangstrennung macht das heisst das alle 24Stunden eine Zwangstrennung durchgeführt wird und das wird bei dir ebenfalls der Fall sein!

Um dieses Zu überbrücken benötigst du einen Router! Dem Router weisst du eine Pausen zeit ein falls die Trennung abgebrochen wird, Die Zeit ist dafür wann er nach der Trennung neu Online gehen soll 5 = 5Sekunden!

Eine Andere Möglichkeit der Zwangtrennung zu entgegeben gibt es meines Erachtens nicht


----------



## analogbernd (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Diese Idee hatte ich auch, nur lässt sich nicht erklären, warum dann die Verbindung manchmal tagelang anhält und manchmal nur paar Stunden. 

Ne Idee?

Danke


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Mai 2007)

Weil Alice nicht im stande ist eine Gescheite Anbindung zur verfügung zu stellen. Ich bin selbst leidgeplagter Alice Kunde, und überlege gerade zu welchem Anbieter ich wechseln könnte.
Diese Probleme haben sehr viele Alice Kunden, und von seiten Alice wird immer behauptet man arbeitet daran...


----------



## analogbernd (28. Mai 2007)

Ok, Ok, wie lässt es sich dann aber erklären, dass ich oft ( nicht immer ) gezwungen bin, meine Breitbandverbindung neu einzurichten oder gar meine Netzwerkkarte neu installieren muss? 

Das kann ja wohl echt unmöglich mit HanseNet zu tun haben. Ich bin auch nicht der Typ, der grundsätzlich alles auf den Provider schiebt.

Ne Idee?

Danke


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Mai 2007)

Durch verbindungsfehler vom Provider kann durchaus mal die Software durcheinander kommen, oder ein Router abstürzen.
Natürlich, es kann auch immer an deinem System liegen, in dem Fall würde ich mal überprüfen ob dein System irgendwelche Probleme mit Viren oder der Registry hat.


----------



## chmee (28. Mai 2007)

Ich habe - als Notarzt einiger Rechner - bei einem Freund ähnliche Probleme.
Das Verbindungssymbol bleibt, aber es tut sich nichts mehr auf der LAN-Leitung und
IE/FF behaupten, es bestünde keine Verbindung.

Alice, ja 

Ich bin auch bei Alice, grundsätzlich bin ich zufrieden, abgesehen davon, dass ich seit etwa 3 Tagen kein BF2 spielen kann - Netzwerkprobleme - Verbindung getrennt. Würg..

--> Wenn es Tips gibt -> Her damit !

mfg chmee


----------



## kidice (5. Juni 2007)

hatte auch ähnliche probleme mit meiner verbindung, war aber ein fehler von meiner dfü verbindung... habe nen windows-patch für die dfü-verbindung drauf gemacht und seitdem funktioniert alles einwandfrei... achja..nutze win xp..

werde bei gelegenheit den link zum patch poste...wenn ich den wieder find =) ansonsten hilft windows-update


----------

